# gentoo-sources-2.6.24 slower ?

## Moonboots

While encoding a x264 video using mencoder, i noticed that 2.6.24 appears to be between 7-10% slower compared to 2.6.23-r6.

 During encoding there was a greater fluctuation and a lower total utilization of both cpu's  in the latest kernel.

 Anyone else noticed a similar effect  ?

----------

## aTan

it is also buggy as hell (for me). i've turned on ticklessness and hires timer and it hung up system within several minutes with IO overload. it is possible that ntfs-3g causes it, because it started to be unresponsive after copying to a ntfs partition. but before becoming totally dead it started to send 's' letter constantly to every active application. who knows what is it... I will try it w/o ticklessness and hires timer, but i've been waiting for it on amd64 for a long time.   :Sad: 

----------

## mantoo

may thats in relation with the cfs-scheduler which i read was "updated an optimized"...

well, it's to expect that it therefore should run faster... but maybe because of granting a fast and low-latency desktop by the the new scheduler, there might be a loss of speed in some context...

excuse my english....  :Smile: 

----------

## 8086

I've switched to 2.6.24 and I'm not experiencing any slow-downs. How did you configure your new kernel?

----------

## Moonboots

Using my old config as a guide, although verifying correct options are 'ticked' by menuconfig.

Perhaps it's just a mencoder/x264 problem ?

----------

## Skrot

In the short testing I've done with the .24 kernel, things overall felt a bit nicer (I don't think I could justify this if I had to), but when I play World of Warcraft in Wine the game drops a whole bunch of frames around every 10 seconds or there abouts. It doesn't exactly 'pause', but it goes low enough frame rate as to appear so. This was infuriating so I went back to .23.

I've looked through the kernel config and changed a few options to see if it was one of the 'policy' type ones that I selected to play around with, but I nothing I changed helped this. There still could for sure be something that I missed when I checked the config again, but it seems as though the scheduler changed in some way that made WoW through Wine worse.

----------

## energyman76b

have you activated that 'group support' scheduler option?

because that can cause some 'virtual' slowdown.

----------

## Skrot

Hm no. I had that on at first (mainly because it was new and shiny and I like to play around with things I know nothing about), and I suspected that it might be the cause of my problems, but I deactivated that and the problem was still there.

I think I'll get a fresh copy of the .config from my .23 kernel then run oldconfig again and not enable those things. I'll see how it goes.

----------

## toralf

Try to unset kernel option  CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED .

----------

## Moonboots

I tried enabling/disabling these newer kernel features, without success in my case with respect to mencoder.

As a infrequent app and the increased encoding time amounting to only 15mins, it's not that important.  

Other than that , the new kernel works fine.

----------

